# From Florida to Cincinnati Area and New to the Forum



## Travis Young (Sep 15, 2019)

I want to say hello to everyone! I've looked around the forum and you all seem like a good community with a wealth of knowledge. A little about myself, I recently moved to northern Kentucky from my home state of Florida. I'm going to miss the saltwater fishing tremendously and the fishing community I had there. But I know there is good freshwater fishing in this region as well. I actually lived here before from 2009-2011 but only fished a few areas, mainly fly fishing for Trout. 

I'm really interested in learning the game on Saugeye and Sauger. Also, Striper and Hybrids. I'll be trying to stick within an hour drive from northern KY unless doing a couple day trip. Areas I've heard about and interested in are LMR, GMR, and East Fork Lake. I mainly wade fish but also have a Hobie Outback kayak I fish from. I really miss kayak fishing off the beach with friends. So if anyone here kayak fishes and wants to get out sometime I'd be down. 

My Instagram account is @wtravisyoung if you want to learn more about my LOVE for fishing. Anyway hello to all and I'll do my best adding to the community here. Anyone wanting to know about fishing FL, I can definitely help with that.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Welcome to the area, locally we are in a 2 month drought, so navigating some of out creeks and rivers with a Hobie may be tuff, I know i have a 10ft wilderness outfitter and floated the whitewater river out of brookville indiana Saturday and the wayer wss super low, i caught a fair amount of smallmouth though. If I was you I would breakout the flypole for some fall river smallmouth, I am today.
Obtw my wife and i have been winter crappie fishing in Florida and it will spoil a midwestern angler. 

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I’d recommend that you get with guys in the Ohio River fishing forum. The river has all of the species that your interested in and the fishing can be spectacular at times.


----------



## Travis Young (Sep 15, 2019)

Tom 513 said:


> Welcome to the area, locally we are in a 2 month drought, so navigating some of out creeks and rivers with a Hobie may be tuff, I know i have a 10ft wilderness outfitter and floated the whitewater river out of brookville indiana Saturday and the wayer wss super low, i caught a fair amount of smallmouth though. If I was you I would breakout the flypole for some fall river smallmouth, I am today.
> Obtw my wife and i have been winter crappie fishing in Florida and it will spoil a midwestern angler.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


I'd definitely like to learn the Smallmouth game on fly. If I can ever join you sometime please let me know. 



polebender said:


> I’d recommend that you get with guys in the Ohio River fishing forum. The river has all of the species that your interested in and the fishing can be spectacular at times.


Thanks for the advise, I'll do that!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Travis Young said:


> I'd definitely like to learn the Smallmouth game on fly. If I can ever join you sometime please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advise, I'll do that!


contact garhtr he fly fishes for all species !!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Saugeye Tom said:


> contact garhtr he fly fishes for all species !!


 Yea, but I never catch anything 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

garhtr said:


> Yea, but I never catch anything


It's the thought that counts


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

garhtr said:


> Yea, but I never catch anything
> Good luck and good fishing !


Lol, well i set the flypole down this morning after a hour and a half, broke out the spinner with a neds rig and whalla multiple smallies. Obtw I trarget smallies in the fall and trout with the flypole, so just a minnow in the flyfishing world, lol 

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## Travis Young (Sep 15, 2019)

garhtr said:


> Yea, but I never catch anything
> Good luck and good fishing !


haha


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Travis Young said:


> haha


cobia in your avatar?


----------



## Travis Young (Sep 15, 2019)

Saugeye Tom said:


> cobia in your avatar?


Yes Cobia. I just finished Kayak fishing for Tarpon and saw her swimming down the beach in 2 ft of water. 2 or 3 times before I had seen big Cobia do this but never able to get them to eat. I pitched a 3 inch whitebait in front of her on light tackle (10lb braid/20lb leader) and she ate it. Water was crystal clear so got to see her the entire 45 min fight.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Travis Young said:


> Yes Cobia. I just finished Kayak fishing for Tarpon and saw her swimming down the beach in 2 ft of water. 2 or 3 times before I had seen big Cobia do this but never able to get them to eat. I pitched a 3 inch whitebait in front of her on light tackle (10lb braid/20lb leader) and she ate it. Water was crystal clear so got to see her the entire 45 min fight.


sWHEETT i CAUGHT ONE OFF THE BEACH ONCE...A BIT SMALLER THAN YOURS


----------



## Travis Young (Sep 15, 2019)

Saugeye Tom said:


> sWHEETT i CAUGHT ONE OFF THE BEACH ONCE...A BIT SMALLER THAN YOURS


Nice! They are an awesome fish!


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Man...in terms of light tackle, it's funny to hear 20lb leader for an Ohioan


----------



## Travis Young (Sep 15, 2019)

fontinalis said:


> I live near Lake Erie, and a few really good steelhead rivers. I also have a boat that I can get on the lake on a calm day. I’d love to BS about southwest Florida fishing. I just started vacationing there, I’d love some local insight in exchange for a day on the lake, or river.


lol yeah thats a good point. But, for fishing big Cobia the normal leader would be 30-50lb with 20-40lb braid.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Travis Young said:


> lol yeah thats a good point. But, for fishing big Cobia the normal leader would be 30-50lb with 20-40lb braid.


Awesome - I'm making a long weekend trip to St. Pete 2nd week of October...fishing will be certainly an activity. I'll give you a follow on IG. Welcome to the site!


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Welcome to the site! I like to spin fish and fly fish, and enjoy the species you like! Around here, the main thing is wading rivers and streams. For me it’s perfect, as I grew up walking creeks, and the nature I encounter is a big part of the experience. An understanding of local history and wildlife enhances the experience IMO.
Also, my sister lives in Miami and I have friends with a boat in Ft Meyers, and occasionally I go down there and catch snook and sheepshead.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Travis Young (Sep 15, 2019)

kingofamberley said:


> Welcome to the site! I like to spin fish and fly fish, and enjoy the species you like! Around here, the main thing is wading rivers and streams. For me it’s perfect, as I grew up walking creeks, and the nature I encounter is a big part of the experience. An understanding of local history and wildlife enhances the experience IMO.
> Also, my sister lives in Miami and I have friends with a boat in Ft Meyers, and occasionally I go down there and catch snook and sheepshead.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


SE Florida is a great place. If you haven't yet you got to get some Peacock Bass. They are awesome. Another really neat exotic down there is the Knife Fish.


----------

